

Google stopped doing currency conversions - sajal83
https://www.google.com/search?q=15000+THB+in+EUR

======
lsiebert
Duck duck go has you covered though.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=15000+THB+in+EUR&ia=currency](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=15000+THB+in+EUR&ia=currency)

~~~
MildlySerious
Works for me now, but I can only support DDG. If you mostly use search when
you know where you want to end up, like documentations, specific websites etc.
DDG is really worth a shot. Using Google to actually "search" is just a !g
away.

------
dalke
??? I get "15 000 Thai baht = 386.683376 Euros".

~~~
sajal83
Was not working last night.

~~~
dalke
So it's not really that "Google stopped" as a corporate policy, which is what
I inferred from your headline, but that there was as temporary problem with
your Google service?

~~~
rory096
Correct. (I'm only back here because it's working again.) It looks like it was
down for everyone, but seems to be totally back up now:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=usdrub](https://www.google.com/search?q=usdrub)

------
sajal83
It was one of my most used features... RIP old friend...

